# Now departing from your driveway...



## Herald (Mar 5, 2007)

This is way cool. Can you imagine leaving your front door and commuting to work like this?

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=61b3901ac51b5c12457145eea53b71bc.1504232&cache=1


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> This is way cool. Can you imagine leaving your front door and commuting to work like this?
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=61b3901ac51b5c12457145eea53b71bc.1504232&cache=1


I don't know Bill.......they need to bring back the Gremlin.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 5, 2007)

Can I immagine commuting to work like that?....Hmmmmm....Nope.

It's hard enough for me just getting into an aeroplane and slipping the surly bonds of earth. Flying just plain scares me. Much less, would I be likely to jump from a perfectly good aeroplane once I had gotten up in one.

I hate it every time I have to take a flight anywhere.


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Much less, would I be likely to jump from a perfectly good aeroplane once I had gotten up in one.



There's no such thing as a perfectly good airplane.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 5, 2007)

Cool song, is that Moby?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 6, 2007)

Chris said:


> There's no such thing as a perfectly good airplane.



Agreed! I was trying to be nice but.... 

I loathe flying.


----------

